# [PCW-S] Adobe stopft Sicherheitsloch im Flash-Player



## Newsfeed (15 November 2006)

Eine neue Version des Flash-Players behebt eine Sicherheitslücke in etlichen bisherigen Versionen, die Angreifer ausnutzen könnten, um den Aufruf von Web-Seiten zu manipulieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

